# Apples in your paws TNT



## kadesma (Mar 18, 2011)

Kids say the darndest things My gandkids love theese and came up with this name when asked  what they thought would make a good name for a recipe/ They gave me directions as well Core a whole apple,then mix eother plain or crunchy peanut butter with raisins and stuff into hole in the apple eat wjole or sliced.
ejoy
kades


----------

